# Glycerine as a tyre trim? (



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

I have been using regular, pure glycerine from the chemistry as a tyre dressing.
Always been nice, glossy tires with it, doesn't collect dust, etc.
Seemingly perfect dressing.

In my country, Hungary i used to pay about 2 GBP for about 300ml, and I could dilute it 50/50 with water. 

What do you think about it?

(so far I tried the Tesco's Asonish Black Tire Shine- nothing mentionable- leaves the tires grey as it dries.
Then I bought Chemical Guy's VRP- doesn't work for me. Greasy on the black plastics, old tyres dries out in few hours then go grey again with it)
So seemingly simply, cheap glycerine is the best for me! (applied saturday, went about 150 miles with it, and tyres still look fresh, shiny, wet.)
Good product!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's water soluble so how could it possibly last? It also attracts water too....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have heard of people using silicone but wasn't sure about glycerine?

We use it at work as a damping fluid for pressure gauges so if it works I'm on to a winner!


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> I have heard of people using silicone but wasn't sure about glycerine?
> 
> We use it at work as a damping fluid for pressure gauges so if it works I'm on to a winner!


try-asap!

Will-Win!


----------

